# Amount of pulled pork for a group of 25



## bigorangesmoker (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm doing pulled pork for a group of about 25. I've never done PP for more than about 8 of us and I always did about a 7-8 lb. Boston butt and it was plenty. But, I really don't know how much to smoke per person for a group. About how much uncooked Boston butt do I need? I was thinking about 3/4 lb. uncooked per person. I've seen this type thread before but just never paid that much attention to the details. Thanks!


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 1, 2010)

I think your on the rite track. I always figure 40% loss of weight due to cooking, then 1/3# of meat per person. Left overs is always good also, so makeing too much won't be a problem.


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Oct 1, 2010)

Having leftovers DEFINITELY won't be a problem, but it's more the practical side of smoking more than one butt at the same time. I've never done more than one butt at a time. I've got the three-drawer GOSM and I don't want to put more butts in than I need to.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2010)

Smokebuzz nailed it. That is the formula you need to use. If you are concerned about the # of butts try to look for larger ones and be sure to give yourself plenty of time. These things tend to stall a lot and will drive you crazy.


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I am definitely going to give myself plenty of time. I have had butts wrapped in foil and towels in a cooler for up to 6 hours and they've still been too hot to touch. Thank goodness for Bear Claws and heavy rubber gloves.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was gonna say maybe 3/4 lbs per person would be pretty good I always run on the higher side. For you know it's easier to take away then it is to add.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 1, 2010)

When I did catering many moons ago, I would consider the time of the event and men to women/children ratio and also would there be alcoholic beverages. Sounds odd but definitely something to consider. Obviously men will eat more than the women and kids and if there is drinking it seemed to start slow and end up with people licking the bowls! LOL!

Also, is the food you are preparing the main event? I mean it's not like for a wedding reception or meeting or are they coming just to eat your food? If the latter is the case then people will come hungry because that's what they are coming for. If it's something else, then people don't always eat as much. Just been my experience.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2010)

I have to agree with Smokebuzz, but you do have to consider what type of crowd you're getting too, like Squirrel said.

In my younger days, I might have said 5 pounds per person, but I'm not near the Hog I once was!.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 1, 2010)

At 1/3 lb. per person (which is a fairly generous serving), you get .33 x 25 = 8.25 lbs. With a 40-50% weight loss due to cooking you need to start with 16+ lbs. of uncooked. I would look for two 10 lb. pork butts (shoulders), that way you have a little bit of wiggle room.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 1, 2010)

twer me I would smoke 4 (7-9lb) butts, you can always freeze the leftovers, which there will be some.


----------



## olddawg (Oct 1, 2010)

I smoked 4 butts totaling 30 lbs last weekend for 27 people. I didn't get a chance to post a Q-view because my camera was dead.  I got about a 60% yield and had 4.5 lbs left that I vacuumed sealed for the freezer.  It will depend on the side items you serve.  Leftovers are always good.


----------



## walt408 (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with 3/4 pound to 1 pound raw per person. Leftover PP is great, however my family grabs zip-lock bags and wants to take some home with them.


----------



## symansaysbbq (Oct 4, 2010)

I just made 4 butts about 8lbs each, a total of 32lbs pre cooked for 61 people. (20 under the age of 10) I don't get to play around with the smoker that much so I like to make it worth it. We only eat about 2 of them for 40 adults. I have two full butts all to my self 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We also had 10lbs of sausage and peppers, burgers, dogs, chili the 9yards So much food...  Good stuff


----------

